

Show HN: Statiked, Creating static blog made easy - rantony
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/statiked/id853351993?mt=12

======
wingerlang
Pretty cool, I like GUIs even though I can handle a terminal just fine so I'd
be a perfect candidate for this app.

Can it upload them to some FTP server instead of S3? Does it have some 'draft'
support? The design is a bit .. non top notch.

